# Primavera



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Since the winter is finally(?) here I thought a bit of a spring feeling won't bother anyone


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is gorgeous Victoria.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think this may be my favorite of your works, beautiful!


----------



## Eva (Dec 26, 2015)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's absolutely beautiful! I know one person to pay attention to when handing out tips. What was that commercial? When Ethen Allen talks" or something like that. Just replace that with "Asancta".


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> That's absolutely beautiful! I know one person to pay attention to when handing out tips. What was that commercial? When Ethen Allen talks" or something like that. Just replace that with "Asancta".


LOL I have to google who Ethen Allen is and still don't get it :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you all so much


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful painting!

Lucy


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Asancta said:


> LOL I have to google who Ethen Allen is and still don't get it :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:


I think he was shooting for E. F. Hutton. Their commercials used to center around, " When E. F. Hutton speaks, everyone listens!"


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Bingo! Thanks for the help. I need all I can get.


----------

